# Thinking now of an older Bi-color shep girl...



## flyinghayden (Oct 7, 2005)

I want a bi-color so bad. I have always loved them, especially after my old girl Buffy, who died in August of 02. I know they are far and few between, but they are out there. I am going to travel sometime in the mid-late fall, and I am considering looking for one then. I am not in a hurry, and I am letting the good lord lead me. For whatever reasons, the door keeps getting closed on the LC shepherds, so I am letting that go for the time being. Before I had my 2 teeth pulled, I had a real foreboding about taking on another, but now I feel different about it. But, just the same, I am not hurrying.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Richard,,did you see the gorgeous bi color boy listed in rescue in TX? I think his name is Jake,,gorgeous boy,,if I were closer I'd consider him.

I had a bicolor who passed away a few months ago, like you, I wasn't sure but since I go for temperament first, it just so happened I ended up with a beautiful bi color ,,he was the best dog ever, I miss him terribly, and it didn't hurt that he was a handsome dude as well))) 

I think one day a dog will fall into your lap when you least expect it )))


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

I have a Bi-color and love him to death 
I want another but my breeder says every one wants sables and all blacks pfffffffffffffffft.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

Richard I'll keep an eye out for you 
my breeder sometimes gets them in for adoption


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

I have a LC bi-color girl and there are definitely days I would send her to Alaska

They are out there!


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

No boys in the pack? LOL, I know sometimes they're too goony to deal with but maybe the girls would like a baby brother. I always had male dogs until the day I met Morgan. She was supposed to pass through on her way to foster care, didn't work out that way LOL. After her, there will always be a crazy bitch in the house.

This guy is too handsome and I don't see mix either. Look at his bright eyes and enthusiastic step. He's gorgeous.

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubb...&gonew=1#UNREAD


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

He looks like my friends dog Dunkin who is the biggest sweetheart
lets vote Yes Richard get him


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

I recall Richard prefers the girl dogs!!!


----------



## VectorSketcher (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh you will find it one day...the breeder I got my bi-colored boy from had two girls in his litter that were bi-colored, they looked exactly like my Riddick does. So keep your hopes up, they are out there!


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

That Bi-Color male in TX is gorgeous!


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

Here is a really dark girl in Georgia....
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubb...&gonew=1#UNREAD

I will pull her for you and she can go as checked baggage with my parents to Alaska as they are flying to Fairbanks on Tuesday


----------



## flyinghayden (Oct 7, 2005)

I am looking for a dog that is around 5-8 years old, and I am looking for a female. I have taken care of a few males over the past couple years, and they kind of upset the balance of the household. So I am not really interested in them. But thank you all for the help.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

> Originally Posted By: flyinghaden they kind of upset the balance of the household


Yeah they do! The ladies want to help, do the right thing and are always on the job. The boys, well, they're doofy.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

awwww you havent' come across the right male yet )))))


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

I do seem to pick the doofy boys. Adventurous, happy go lucky, ball loving goons! Otto is so much like his predecessor, Luther, I've taken to calling him Junior and New Lou.


----------



## Katerlena (May 30, 2008)

Our first GSD was a bicolor girl too I have a fondness for them too

Would this girl be considered a bicolor they have her as B&T but she reminds my of my girl except her tan goes up higher on her legs and I can't see her mask very well in the pic but shes very fetching.

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=1151950&page=3#Post1151950


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

I'm confused. I thought that since the last attempt was unsuccessful because of your domicile, you had decided to wait until your living situation was more stable?


----------



## flyinghayden (Oct 7, 2005)

It will still be a bit, as I still have some dental work that needs to be taken care of. It is tough with insurance, and I may have to pay some out of pocket. I still plan to travel in late October, or early November, so that is when I will look. It will be much easier, as it will be much cooler, I can take a dog as extra baggage.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Ok but I don't understand how that will affect your living situation which I understood was what caused the last adoption to not go through. Are you doing anything about different housing?


----------



## flyinghayden (Oct 7, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: KaterOur first GSD was a bicolor girl too I have a fondness for them too
> 
> Would this girl be considered a bicolor they have her as B&T but she reminds my of my girl except her tan goes up higher on her legs and I can't see her mask very well in the pic but shes very fetching.
> 
> http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=1151950&page=3#Post1151950


She would be classified as a blanket back. A bi-color is almost all black, except for the legs, which might have socks, and usually some penciling on the toes, and black down the back of the feet, called tar heels. Whereas, a blanket back has marked tan, or gray on the belly, a bi-color might be all black, with some lightening between the back legs.


----------



## Ryder&SophieSue (Nov 25, 2008)

i am not trying to be nosey but why do you live in your rv?

Also what happened to I think it was Mona, before you were trying to get sheba? If you don't mind me asking.


Andrea


----------



## Crabtree (Jan 6, 2006)

Mona passed away from cancer shortly after arriving at Richards.
She hadn't been diagnosed and it was only found after a necropsy.


----------



## Ryder&SophieSue (Nov 25, 2008)

oh wow, i am so sorry. I did not know this.


----------



## flyinghayden (Oct 7, 2005)

This is a lousy photo, because she was blowing coat, and I had not brushed her beforehand, and I was shooting with a disposable camera, but this is Buffy. I would love to get another like her.


----------



## TG (Dec 31, 2004)

Want a Brooklyn girl?







There's a cutie in Urgent.


----------



## flyinghayden (Oct 7, 2005)

*I may have got a bite!!!*

She is not a bi-color, but she does look alot like Hannah. The kicker? She is just a short 7 hour drive away, in Anchorage. Her owner passed away, and her family is placing her. They are trying to place her playmate, a female black lab together with her, which I am not real excited about, but I may try it. The GSD is 7, the lab 8, and according to the family, they get along with other dogs, females included, good. I sent the family photos of my living situation, and they have aggreed to let me take them on a trial period. If the lab, or both of them don't work out, they will take them back. Here are some photos of them.


The shepherd.










The lab.










I wish the lab was not part of the deal, but the family said they would seperate them if it does not work out, so I will probably take her on a trial.


----------



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

*Re: I may have got a bite!!!*

That's gonna be one packed home!







Congrats!


----------



## flyinghayden (Oct 7, 2005)

*Re: I may have got a bite!!!*



> Originally Posted By: DenaliFofaliThat's gonna be one packed home!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats why I only want the shepherd.


----------



## moei (Sep 28, 2007)

*Re: I may have got a bite!!!*



> Originally Posted By: DenaliFofaliThat's gonna be one packed home!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh yeah! WOW! 

have you had labs before? 

Congratulations! Good Luck!


----------



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

*Re: I may have got a bite!!!*

I've always liked labs







BF doesn't like them though. He thinks they tend to get fat lol. 
I've seen big GSDs too though, hmph, which is why I'm so careful with Denali's weight and then he picks on me because I'm keeping her lean! Sheesh, can't please anyone. 
OK done rambling now.


----------



## flyinghayden (Oct 7, 2005)

Just got word back from the lady. She said I could return the lab if it does't work out. I am a little nervous as these are big dogs, the shepherd, Samantha is 110 pounds, and the lab is around 90, both overweight some, but it is going to be a housefull with 2 more. They have alot of loose ends to tie up with the former owners estate, so they won't be able to show them to me until next weekend, which is good for me, because I will have a better idea what is happening with my health issue.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Wow Richard!!! It is nice that the dogs are so close for you! Hope it works out.


----------



## flyinghayden (Oct 7, 2005)

*This is soo hard, but I think it is best.*

Because it is close, I hope the dog in Anchorage works out, but if not, I have decided to suspend any further searches for dogs elsewhere. Even if the tests done on me today turn up nothing conclusive, I still need medical and dental help for the next several months. My main concern is my health right now. It is the hardest thing, to step away and take a break, be a spectator on the sidelines, but I feel good for the stuff I have done, and I hope to be able to do it again down the road. I want to thank you all for your help, and concerns, and I will stay on the board, and keep you posted with updates, and such.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

*Re: This is soo hard, but I think it is best.*

Richard, I know it's hard, but I think it's the right decision. Take care of yourself and your special girls for now. When the right one to join your pack comes along you'll be in a better place to bring her home. Take care, and best wishes.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

*Re: This is soo hard, but I think it is best.*

Richard,

I think taking on a new dog right now is not a good idea. Of course your heart wants to but your head is telling you over and over again that it's not the best time. You have to take care of yourself and the dogs that you have. I know you mentioned that Pearl is getting older and having some arthritis so perhaps you might build her a ramp and put her on a grain free food and some additional supplements? 

I understand wanting to save another life as I too would love to foster or adopt right now but since Cleo has a chronic disease I believe it's best to put my energy into caring for her and reducing her stress. 

If you find that you have extra time and/or money I am quite sure that your local shelter would love your help and one of your favorite german shepherd rescues would love a donation. That way you can still help save lives without putting too much stress on yourself and your current dogs.


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

*Re: This is soo hard, but I think it is best.*









And the good thoughts continue northward!!!!


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

*Re: This is soo hard, but I think it is best.*



> Originally Posted By: BowWowMeowRichard,
> 
> I think taking on a new dog right now is not a good idea. Of course your heart wants to but your head is telling you over and over again that it's not the best time. You have to take care of yourself and the dogs that you have. I know you mentioned that Pearl is getting older and having some arthritis so perhaps you might build her a ramp and put her on a grain free food and some additional supplements?
> 
> ...


Very well said Ruth. Richard take care of yourself and your girls first. Unfortunately, there will always be dogs in need of saving so you will have plenty of chances in the future...you need to care for yourself and your furcrew now.


----------



## Skye'sMom (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: This is soo hard, but I think it is best.*

Take care of yourself, Richard. If this does not turn out, it really could be for the best.

You have had some terrible losses in the past year or so - I understand you wanting to find another dog to share your life with. You are so good with yours and so dedicated to the ones that had such a short time with you.

You may have your hands full soon. I am with the others wishing you better health and a calmer life for awhile.

Take care.


----------

